# PVC leaking nightmare.



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I recently installed a Aquasana Rhino Whole house filter system. All the pieces they send you are schedule 80 grey pvc. The pipes are male thread on one end, the other end is untouched so you can glue a union on it.

They state in the instructions, teflon tape only and dont overtighten.

Im going out tommorow for the 4th time to fix a leak. Everytime I get a leak fixed I get a call that it is now leaking somewhere else. Last time I was there I tightend everything as much as I dare cause I didnt want to come back. They are a half hour drive from my location. But wouldnt ya know I get a call this after noon that its leaking again.

Im running out of patience here. Im now thinking that my workmanship is fine but I might be dealing with a defective product. Im telling the HO this is the last time Im coming out under my personal warranty. As I believe there is nothing I can do other than to maybe try plumbing without the factory supplied parts. But that voids her warranty. Im thinking of appling glue to the threaded joints then threading them in. Also Im not a big fan of copper to plastic joints. In my experience the plastic part usually gets ruined.

Anyone else deal with threaded PVC pipe connections that operate at 60psi? I have never even seen threaded PVC other than adapters but I never use those exept for drainage.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your luck, 907.

I have SOME experience working with threaded plastic pipe/fittings, and although the last time was 3 or 4 years ago, I remember them being somewhat tempermental.

It definitely causes one to question their own workmanship for a moment, when something that would seem so remedial ends up causing a tonne of aggrivation.

I'm afraid I can't offer all that much help from here. Not that I am recommending or endorsing either product (don't feel like engaging in that forum-wide battle right now) but I seemed to have good luck with "Master's" pink teflon, and also "Pro-Dope" by the same manu.

We built a fairly complex RO system in the fab shop of the co. I work for and therefore have worked with both 40 and 80 grey PVC.

Getting decent thread engagement was somewhat of a challenge too, if I recall, on the threads that we cut.

If I were to set the dies to give me 2-1/2•3 turns, it would bury by hand, yet at 2 - 2-1/2 turns, it would tighten up to the point of shattering in under one revolution. Tried new chasers, a different die holder, and even a set of ratcheting hand threaders on the 1", which all produced the same results.

If anything, it made us more careful with every joint and during startup, ended up with 1 leak out of over 60 NPT joints.

Sorry for the rant. All I can say is good luck, and I feel your pain!

UA


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I never have any problems with threaded sch 80 PVC or PVC male/female adaptors. 

The secret is teflon tape 4 wraps, and a small dab of thread sealant- a Teflon based sealant is the best. And don't be afraid to tighten up the fittings, I've never had a PVC fitting break on me never, and I've had to work on some questionable joints. A dab of thread sealant won't hurt nothin, it gives the joint the lubrication it needs, PVC joints like to build up alot of friction, and that causes the joints to be hard to assemble. 



sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

907plumber said:


> I recently installed a Aquasana Rhino Whole house filter system. All the pieces they send you are schedule 80 grey pvc. The pipes are male thread on one end, the other end is untouched so you can glue a union on it.
> 
> They state in the instructions, teflon tape only and dont overtighten.
> 
> ...


 
That should work, ive done it before with success.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The problems I have had with it, there has been vibration or temperature swings, usually from being connected directly to a pump....

Properly placed unions are important so everything can be retightened if need be....


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Tape/Dope and crank on it. Sch 80 is tough stuff and I've never had any problem throwing a couple wrenches on it and cranking. Seems to me that you're more likely to bottom out before cracking.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Tape/Dope and crank on it. Sch 80 is tough stuff and I've never had any problem throwing a couple wrenches on it and cranking. Seems to me that you're more likely to bottom out before cracking.


Exactly, never had a problem here either.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## no drip (May 31, 2009)

I have install the same unit and had the same promblems.After 3 trips back, the pvc cracked and caused a flood.F....ing nightmare.I replumbed the unit in all 1'' brass/copper out of my own pocket.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

907plumber said:


> I recently installed a Aquasana Rhino Whole house filter system. All the pieces they send you are schedule 80 grey pvc. The pipes are male thread on one end, the other end is untouched so you can glue a union on it.
> 
> They state in the instructions, teflon tape only and dont overtighten.
> 
> ...











I've used schedule 80 threaded fittings on irrigation and well pumps for pressure applications. Wrap teflon tape (4) times on male threads. Then put pipe dope over teflon tape. Put a little pipe dope on the female threads; (my code says this is prohibited, but sometimes it's needed on the female threads.). Then crank that schedule 80 nipple good and tight with a pipe wrench. Shouldn't leak or drip.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tape+dope+wrench=happy plumber


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that is the problem*



localguy630 said:


> Tape+dope+wrench=happy plumber


 
take it apart anduse that new blue teflon tape that they sell in the supply houses.....use a liberal amount of tape

also use PIPE DOPE...on the threads....use a liberal amount

at 60 psi nothing should leak again if you do both

if it does leak .... walk away cause its a fitting problem


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> take it apart anduse that new blue teflon tape that they sell in the supply houses.....use a liberal amount of tape
> 
> also use PIPE DOPE...on the threads....use a liberal amount
> 
> ...


 I really like that blue teflon tape.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I really like that blue teflon tape.


Have a product name for it? I never seen or heard of it. Is the actual teflon blue or just the spool?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Have a product name for it? I never seen or heard of it. Is the actual teflon blue or just the spool?


Blue Monster. You'll find it at Ferguson.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

That blue teflon is nice and thick...


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with the other dope + tape + dope opinions given here. I use this set up with sch 80 irrigation fittings operating at up to 80 PSI and have great results. I think the tape does the sealing while the dope provides some lubrication which prevents the plastic threads from distorting too much when torqued down.

Sometimes if you have a plastic joint which wants to leak after its been assembled and disassembled a couple of times, the threads are boogered. Sch 80 doesn't cost a whole lot so you might try replacing the nipples with new ones.

If all else fails, do what Greenplumb said and glue the suckers.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love that new blue tape we started using it, it Is great .

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I've never personally installed this brand filter but it sounds like they may some sort of manufacturers defect or they could just be junk.

For whole house filter housings I usually prefer to use AquaPure.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 14088
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue monster in "the jobsite porta-potty? Id be dambed!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Blue monster in "the jobsite porta-potty? Id be dambed!


Suck up.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Suck up.


Lol.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*You had to know that wasn't going to go over well.*



Qball415 said:


> Lol.


You're a bright young man, Cookie -- It's time you started acting like one.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*blue monster*

I have grown fond of the blue tefflon stuff cause 
it is much more thick than the other knock offs....

I have taken apart a few fittings that had the blue monster teflon on them and they certainly had a lot more blue teflon way up in the threads, you could tell that it was certainly sealed up real good.....

I like to spoil myself and buy a few rolls to keep handy

The Oaty pipe dope from Lowes for a 1.50 a can seems to do what I need just fine....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

why not use your own stuff out of the truck and be done with it?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I have grown fond of the blue tefflon stuff cause
> it is much more thick than the other knock offs....
> 
> I have taken apart a few fittings that had the blue monster teflon on them and they certainly had a lot more blue teflon way up in the threads, you could tell that it was certainly sealed up real good.....
> ...


The great white thread sealant you mentioned is some good shiot, it's Normaly what we use.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> why not use your own stuff out of the truck and be done with it?


Care to elaborate?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Yeah, I agree with the other dope + tape + dope opinions given here. I use this set up with sch 80 irrigation fittings operating at up to 80 PSI and have great results. I think the tape does the sealing while the dope provides some lubrication which prevents the plastic threads from distorting too much when torqued down.
> 
> Sometimes if you have a plastic joint which wants to leak after its been assembled and disassembled a couple of times, the threads are boogered. Sch 80 doesn't cost a whole lot so you might try replacing the nipples with new ones.
> 
> If all else fails, *do what Greenplumb said and glue the suckers*.


Correction

I never said to glue the suckers, I just told him that ive been there done that and solvent welding worked on a threaded connection


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been using the Blue Monster tape for a while now. I recently started using the Blue Monster dope with it. No leaks on threaded joints


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

907plumber said:


> They state in the instructions, teflon tape only and dont overtighten.
> 
> They should state "teflon tape only, only if you want it to leak.........":yes:
> 
> Put some Dope on it. Done.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I see this on sprinkler valves all the time. Supposed to use teflon tape only but find it leaks so break it back down and apply both and hope the valve don't split out. On some manifolds that can be a pita. I haven't seen the blue stuff but will look for it.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

After the "great hot tub fire of 2008"
(Yeah, you read that right...) I repiped everything with 1-1/2 316 and sched 80 PVC.

Tape and dope and not a leak. Everyone knows that SS on SS threads can be a nightmare, but I had no trouble.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Both rolls of tape are garbage,

But sealants both work well.

Loc-tite one is handy due to applicator, but I pity the fool who has to take the joint apart...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> After the "great hot tub fire of 2008"
> (Yeah, you read that right...) I repiped everything with 1-1/2 316 and sched 80 PVC.




Care to elaborate?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

u666a said:


> both rolls of tape are garbage,
> 
> but sealants both work well.
> 
> ...


what are you doing taking material home from the job site !!!!!!!


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

The Ho on this job is a wily one, not to mention a know it all type. On my invoice she had me make a note that I installed the unit per MFG. instructions. Her thinking is, that should a warranty issue arise, well she has her end covered. Its either gonna be my fault or the MFG fault.

No way am I putting dope on that thing (even though I know it wont hurt it) then getting a call 5 years later to replace a 2000.00 filter at my expense cause I put pipe dope on it. I googled this company and it seems they have failures a couple years down the road with the tanks leaking.

I havent recieved a call today so maybe its fixed finally. Yesterday I buried all the threads in to where you cant even see them anymore.

And Yes a big thumbs up with the blue monster. I actually always use that brand, but ran out on this job and I wasnt close enough to the supply house to make the trip, so I bought regular instead.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

907plumber said:


> I recently installed a Aquasana Rhino Whole house filter system.


Did you supply it or, is it customer supplied? :whistling2:
Either case they would have earned a permanent spot on my product shiot list...

As for Teflon Tape, I use a Mil Spec Tape I buy from McMaster Carr...
It's a little thicker and a higher density Teflon which I've been quite happy with...

0.0032" Thick vs. 0.0028"....
Specific gravity 0.9 g/cc vs. 0.5 g/cc...

1/2" cat # 6802K12, 3/4" cat # 6802K13, 1" cat # 6802K14


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Care to elaborate?


No... no I don't! :laughing:

Ok ok... I will later this eve.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> what are you doing taking material home from the job site !!!!!!!


Anything that has been opened when a job is finished, either gets thrown out right on the job, or sent back to head office, (tool crib) where it promptly gets tossed. 

Open boxes of T tape, even with 9 rolls left, is thrown out.

Open boxes of cutting/grinding wheels, thrown out. Even if it was opened, but none were removed.

Expensive items like "Zircotex" flapper (sanding) wheels, or SS knotted wire wheels... thrown out.

Files, wire brushes, drill bits... I could go on and on. You folks would NOT BELIEVE what I have been told to throw out, or seen in the bins.

Any of these items are up for grabs to anyone that wants them (even other trades or employees of other companies) BUT YOU MUST OBVIOUSLY ASK!!!

This company will give or loan an employee that they trust ANYTHING asked for. But get caught stealing a 3/8" nut... gone for good.

You know how much a 1" step costs?!?!?!?! I have a dozen of them!

The main reason for the waste is because of the "N-stamp" they maintain. This is an audit done not unlike the ISO-9000 AND QS-14001 Certifications.

Contamination is a HUGE factor.

I don't know much about the criteria for the cert, but it allows them to bid work for the large Nuclear facility nearby.

Perhaps Soccer-Mom could speak more to this subject...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a retcum nbr 5 and blue tape user.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Care to elaborate?






How many trips so far? 4? Sounds like they are having a difficult time with the materials that were sent from the factory for this product and it is time to stop messing around with the factory stuff and install your own materials. Use sch. 40 or 80 male adapters, any 90’s or 45’s and transition to the copper piping with male female fittings. Can’t be more than 15 bucks in materials with plastic, 4 trips cost me way more than that. I would think about 500 bucks if not more ,so far. It costs me to run the trucks and repairing warranties and that truck and man is not making me profit from another 3 jobs. Add the lost productiveness to the warranty calls and you have lost at least 3 times that amount. 

I am not finding fault with the plumber just the materials.4 trips tells me it is not the plumber.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I never tried gluing threaded joints but often thought about it...hmmm....I agree with most here 3-4 wraps of teflon tape and a smear of goo to the female threads. Making sure there is of course clean threads first. Also make sure there are no major casting ridges on the PVC as water will travel down the casting joint. If there are casting ridges, simply chase the threads with a die. PVC always male and copper Female. But we already know that.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I think you guys are all wrong. I NEVER EVER put tape on pvc threads. Read on...
http://www.lascofittings.com/supportcenter/TheDosandDontsThreadedPlastic.asp

Even though it says no teflon anything, I have good results with that Rectorseal T-2 stuff.

http://rectorseal.com/RectorSeal-T-Plus-2.php


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> I never tried gluing threaded joints but often thought about it...hmmm....I agree with most here 3-4 wraps of teflon tape and a smear of goo to the female threads. Making sure there is of course clean threads first. Also make sure there are no major casting ridges on the PVC as water will travel down the casting joint. If there are casting ridges, simply chase the threads with a die. PVC always male and copper Female. But we already know that.


Applying dope to female threads is a direct code violation. You just don't.


----------



## Gaines21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Its always good to learn tips like you share for forum posting.


----------

